# UBER?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

is there a thread already? couldnt find one.
who else is going "all in" on this IPO.?🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Earl (Apr 5, 2016)

All in? No, but I'll probably buy some shares. I don't know if Uber will still be around in 20 years, but I think they will keep growing at least in the short term. Things like Uber Eats are also growing, and who knows what other delivery services they might launch in the future. Now the question is, when to buy.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

oops. deleted


----------



## Sagetology (Feb 5, 2012)

I plan on avoiding it like the plague.

Totally overvalued with slowing growth and no signs of profitability. Not to mention, they are behind the competition on self-driving.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Haven't looked in detail at uber financials, but Lyft is pretty alarming. Cash burn shows no sign of slowing, customer acquisition costs are very high.


----------

